# Shadow Boxing



## Transk53 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi all,

I have started my fitness drive from new years day. That in itself is a achievement for me at the moment, but a little frustartion is attached. The problem I am having is with shadow boxing. I have joined a boxercise class as a beginning, but sometimes being the only bloke, I have to do a bit of shadow work. For the life of me I cannot seem to imagine the movement, I can only do that in front of a bag or pads. Years ago I would have been fine, but now real sloppy. Not sure what to do to remedy this? Any ideas would be welcomed.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 29, 2014)

Solved the above by using some A4 paper.


----------



## seasoned (Jan 29, 2014)

Paper is a good concept. Think outside of the box, whether it's paper or air your target needs to be real in your mind. Training should be no different then a real confrontation. Making the imaginary opponent real in your mind is more then half the battle within a training setting.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 30, 2014)

seasoned said:


> Paper is a good concept. Think outside of the box, whether it's paper or air your target needs to be real in your mind. Training should be no different then a real confrontation. Making the imaginary opponent real in your mind is more then half the battle within a training setting.



I think that maybe one of the issues is the fact that I am not particually enjoying the experience. The instructor is fine and knows his stuff, but in essense it is just aerobic. The remedy is a martial arts school that offers Thai Boxing. I feel like an old and banged up VW Beetle, but at least the pain makes me happy after a session. So far I am seeing a improvement in my visualization.


----------



## Single Tempo (Mar 4, 2014)

Well Transk53 don't get discouraged because shadowboxing and solo training are the highest form of training requiring the most skill.In the Filipino martial arts is called Carenza. A good way to start your shadowboxing is with short rounds maybe 30 to 45 seconds, with a 15 second rest to regain your composure and thoughts. It also helps to have a set pattern such as double jab cross uppercut cross hook for example that you can fall back on when your mind freezes up during the round, this way you can stay fluid and not get frustrated and stop and then free flow once you get your mind back. In no time you'll be doing longer rounds and a whole myriad of things.


----------



## Transk53 (Mar 7, 2014)

Single Tempo said:


> Well Transk53 don't get discouraged because shadowboxing and solo training are the highest form of training requiring the most skill.In the Filipino martial arts is called Carenza. A good way to start your shadowboxing is with short rounds maybe 30 to 45 seconds, with a 15 second rest to regain your composure and thoughts. It also helps to have a set pattern such as double jab cross uppercut cross hook for example that you can fall back on when your mind freezes up during the round, this way you can stay fluid and not get frustrated and stop and then free flow once you get your mind back. In no time you'll be doing longer rounds and a whole myriad of things.



Thanks for the reply. At home I have taken to the humble balloon. I had the idea the other day and just have hanged one from the ceiling with string. I am one of those people that learns better visually, so it is helping me to visualise an opponent.


----------



## Transk53 (Mar 8, 2014)

Well, everything seemed to come together yesterday at box-fit. Being based in a dance studio, the mirrors are horrible. This time I turned towards the wall and imagined my head shadow becoming the balloon. In between the routines, I was asked by the instructor to do some shadow work, which I must say was great fun now. I just chilled and got my breathing right when in the studio. The fact that I was the only bloke was the advantage that I did not see before. My left elbow creeps out a little, but I think that is mainly down to fitness, my left bicep went a bit numb.

Now this is going off on a tangent, but I am still struggling with my right ankle. It will just not pivot round like it should. So going in close is a bit of a mare. I normally end up with the foot staying flat and thus the upper cut for example, is not being executed correctly. In fact I would probably miss completely and be open to a lefty. Had the same in Capoeira the other week. We were trying a move low down on the deck and you basically go from one leg extended and the other tucked under. Every time on the right, it had to be a separate move. Same thing last night. It is almost like my brain has forgotten my right foot exists. Have any of you peeps had a real stiff ankle with pain on the right side near the little toe.


----------



## Fight4Peace&Love! (Jun 23, 2014)

Imagine a harmful person trying to put their hands on you, punch you, kick or grab you, etc. Depending on your art react  to the imagined attack with proper technique.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 23, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have started my fitness drive from new years day. That in itself is a achievement for me at the moment, but a little frustartion is attached. The problem I am having is with shadow boxing. I have joined a boxercise class as a beginning, but sometimes being the only bloke, I have to do a bit of shadow work. For the life of me I cannot seem to imagine the movement, I can only do that in front of a bag or pads. Years ago I would have been fine, but now real sloppy. Not sure what to do to remedy this? Any ideas would be welcomed.


Imagine an opponent and gracefully slap him around a little bit.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 10, 2014)

seasoned said:


> Paper is a good concept. Think outside of the box, whether it's paper or air your target needs to be real in your mind. Training should be no different then a real confrontation. Making the imaginary opponent real in your mind is more then half the battle within a training setting.



Agreed! When I shadow boxed I imagined a very real person in front of me throwing different punches. My job was to block, dodge and counter attack. For me it was very enjoyable and benificial.


----------



## Hand Sword (Jul 10, 2014)

Stand in front of a mirror to aim at and watch yourself; or, as in Karate training, aim at your targets as they are on you. (your face is theirs etc.)


----------



## Transk53 (Jul 12, 2014)

Got it sorted in the end. It was more lack of coordination than anything, plus my body could not translate what I was telling it to do. Just a couple of jabs and a right could be hit and miss. This was purely down to my excessive drinking behavior, which of course these days I do not mind admitting. It is fair to say that whatever sex you, whatever physique and whatever fitness level you are, the mind is your primary cog in your engine. Really needs to looked after! Mmm, "out of your mind" indeed. Thanks for the replies peeps, mirrors though, I would rather not look at myself too much lol


----------

